# Second story floor section removal



## justincorhad (Mar 2, 2016)

So I bought a house this past October. All in all its a pretty decent place, although there are a few changes I would like to make eventually. One thing I've always wanted in a house is a mezzanine. Unfortunately in my area it is hard to come by a house that already has one. The house has an upstairs suite and a downstairs suite, which are more or less mirror images of each other (living room above living room, kitchen above kitchen, etc.). I don't have, nor do I want tenants. I was wondering would it be at all possible to remove the floor from my second story living room (ceiling of my first story living room) to open it up to create the mezzanine I would like? The living rooms are both 16'x13', and that is the only area I would like to remove. I don't want to remove any walls, just the small area of floor/ceiling. I realize electrical work may need to be rerouted/ removed, which isn't a problem I know plenty of electricians who would be willing to help with that. Structurally though, is this plausible? Can a section of the second story floor be removed without compromising the house's strength if no walls are removed? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2016)

The floor actually holds the outside walls in place. When a house is built with tall walls they are just that tall walls with full height studs.
We looked at one like that and the engineer gave the home owner some choices on what to do to make it work, and the home owners changed their minds.
The problem is the bending moment at the old floor level.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 3, 2016)

justincorhad said:


> So I bought a house this past October. All in all its a pretty decent place, although there are a few changes I would like to make eventually. One thing I've always wanted in a house is a mezzanine. Unfortunately in my area it is hard to come by a house that already has one. The house has an upstairs suite and a downstairs suite, which are more or less mirror images of each other (living room above living room, kitchen above kitchen, etc.). I don't have, nor do I want tenants. I was wondering would it be at all possible to remove the floor from my second story living room (ceiling of my first story living room) to open it up to create the mezzanine I would like? The living rooms are both 16'x13', and that is the only area I would like to remove. I don't want to remove any walls, just the small area of floor/ceiling. I realize electrical work may need to be rerouted/ removed, which isn't a problem I know plenty of electricians who would be willing to help with that. Structurally though, is this plausible? Can a section of the second story floor be removed without compromising the house's strength if no walls are removed? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!



You'll need to add full length 4 X 4's at, at least 48"OC in any exterior walls that enclose the new mezzanine.


----------



## justincorhad (Mar 3, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The floor actually holds the outside walls in place. When a house is built with tall walls they are just that tall walls with full height studs.
> We looked at one like that and the engineer gave the home owner some choices on what to do to make it work, and the home owners changed their minds.
> The problem is the bending moment at the old floor level.




So in other words it is possible to do, but my guess is very expensive and a lot of labour, am I right?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 3, 2016)

justincorhad said:


> So in other words it is possible to do, but my guess is very expensive and a lot of labour, am I right?



I don't think it would be all that expensive but the place to start would be an engineer. If he gives you a plan, the permit dept. will pass it, then when you go to contractors there is no guess work.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 3, 2016)

justincorhad said:


> So in other words it is possible to do, but my guess is very expensive and a lot of labour, am I right?



You have a couple of option on how you proceed and it's the value you place on your time, vs the value of your money.

You, preforming the balance of the front end leg work will save you in initial cost.

Do you know the age of the dwelling?
You can find this from a local office where your title is recorded.

Are the original building plans available?
You can find this from your local Building Dept.

At some point in time, as NEAL suggests, you'll need an Engineers wet stamp on a plan, whether or not that firm composes them.

Ask those questions before you agree and what their charges are.

An Architect can also quote, assemble and compose this for you. Ask the same questions.

A General Contractor, as a general rule, will subcontract engineering services, but may have a staff member who composes plans, for a fee.

Enjoy tour homework.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 3, 2016)

We have no location, no pictures, no one here or on any DIY site is there to look it over.
There's just no way anyone is going to to anything but guess.


----------

